# The Sicilian Boy Scouts



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I was going through an old box of clothes when I found my old Sicilian Boy Scout uniform. Even stranger, something was in the pocket! Yikes, my old camping knife!

Well, camping always did make me sneeze, so I thought this knife needs a home.

Now, all I ever send to Annie are cooking knives. I never bothered to ask her if her and her husband and kids would like to go to a park or a picnic. So off the folder goes.

Yeah, yeah, I checked the edge and sharpened it...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow. She will like that and cherish it no doubt. What is the speciaized blade on the left side of the fish scaler beer opener blade? Hey my Eyetalian Lady friend said all Scicilans are in the Mafia. She also said they dont know how to cook meatballs right. I hope she was just teasing around about that..but your the first Scicilan I ever chatted with who might know for sure. She seemed hightly serious. Thanks.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> What is the speciaized blade on the left side of the fish scaler beer opener blade? Hey my Eyetalian Lady friend said all Scicilans are in the Mafia.


No, bigwheel, it's just a common saw blade section, but it would be handy at a minimalist camp.

As for Sicilians and the Mothers And Fathers of Italy Association, I don't think I've ever seen one, spoke to one, or got the man his car. I've learned that some "connected men" are as phony as some "bikers" I've met.

Usually there's an excuse. Like I get off my bike and the "biker" says his 'full custom' is in the shop. Three months later it's still in the shop.

Now I did meet some very serious men when my dad's company was bought out.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..will take that as a definite maybe. My friends Daddy used to eat the eyeballs out of roasted sheep over in the Old Country...or so her husband said and she say yep he did. Thats pretty darned kinky right there huh?


----------

